# First time boer does at 152 days



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I have 2 boer does and they are at 152 days and no babies yet.
They both have udders. Both are not eating like they use to. No discharge. Nesting some. It has been 12 years since I last delivered any goat babies. I'm trying not to go crazy but I am. How long should I wait before I call the vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd go to 155 days.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok. Any thing else I should be looking out for? The one was pushing a little bit last night around 10pm


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Today violet is not her cuddle self. She will not let me touch her udder and her belly. She will not stop walking around her pen. Red velvet is moving around a lot to.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

sounds like they are getting things ready.


----------



## keithgibson (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my does went to 154 days with triplets this year. I get impatient and anxious too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! I had one go 157 last year with triplets lol just give them time. I would be keeping a eye on them though with them not eating as much. It's not totally uncommon for them to do so right before they have kids but it's something you want to keep a eye on


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I got them from my friend and she told me that both of their moms had quods and triplets. The buck is from triplets. Violet and Red Velvet are moving slow today. Last night I saw the babies move in Violet. Both are not laying down much.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Last night Red Velvet was pushing and talking of and on for 4 hours but nothing. And still nothing yet this morning and they are at 155 days today.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

My husband checked the, this morning and all he told me was no babies yet. So I will be checking on the, here in soon to see if there is any changes.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

If mom was actively pushing you need to go in to see what's going on. Most
Likely the kids are tangled.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

There is no discharge coming out. But they both are not acting them selfs. Both are up and down, they are not talking to much like they normal do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not being physically there, it is hard to say if that is just normal stuff or not.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But was the one really pushing or was it more like grunts? If she was really pushing I would wash up and see if she is open or if there's a kid right there.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I never reached in a goat before. I have cows. How would I go about it and what should I be feeling?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you gone in for the cows?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I have reached in a cow before but it's been 9 years.
No babies yet, today is 157.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure of the date?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes I put them in during standing heat. And he was only in with them 2 days and not shown any more intrest in each other.
I make sure its writen down when every I give shots and when I put the buck in with them.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Id wash your hands very well and gently insert your hand through the vulva and into the vagina. Go straight back. 

It'll either stop because she's closed still, you'll feel a kid, or you'll at least feel an opening.

I've never had to do it so if someone else can describe it better...

Can you feel babies moving from the outside still?

Any pics?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

So I checked them and Red Velevt I can only get 2 fingers up to the knuckles in to her valve (not sure if it spelled right).. Violet I can get my whole hand in and she starts to push a lot. She would not let me get my hand in any farther she keep pushing. When I pulled my hand out it had a lot of white clowdy discharge on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the vet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

How are things going?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Sence I went in violet she has had white discharge. Still no babies...
I had talk to another friend and she said that violet will have prolly babies in the next couple days and red velvet is not ready yet. She told me that she has been hearing a lot of people are having late babies. I'm going to see if she can come over and look at them today.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just reading this. I really hope all is well with your girls. I am going to guess they are probably just not ready yet, hopefully that's all it is. I am glad you have someone coming over to check on them.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Violet had twin girls today. I had to help. But everything went well. Everyone is doing good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it went well for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that's great!! One down lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad she had them now only one more to go. Hope it goes well for her too.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Baby pictures


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Baby picture


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Buttercup is the light headed one and Sweat Pea is the darker headed one.
Everyone is doing good.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations - they are adorable! And twin does to boot! Do you plan to keep any kids this year and grow your herd?


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm hoping to. depends on my other doe of what she has. My girls are showing goats at the fair this year. And I was hoping not to have to buy any goats. But these two are what we was hoping for. Long and tall like mommy and has a big chest like daddy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red Velvet had her babies today. She had twin girls. Violet had her girls are doing very good. Red Velvets on teat I can't get any milk to come out. Her hole is on the side and high.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

The one girl has to be close to 10lbs. She's big. The other is close to 8-9lbs. I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red velvet babies


----------



## 4littleindians (Feb 13, 2016)

Red velvet and babies


----------

